# Lambo Cover



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

I've had people ask me if one of the Lamborghini V10 valve covers will bolt on to our 2.5l's...since it's "basiclly" the V10 cut in half...anyone know? It would be an interesting mod!


----------



## zakattak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Lambo Cover (ABAinA1)*

let me know. if you find a whole motor we could split it


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Lambo Cover (ABAinA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAinA1* »_I've had people ask me if one of the Lamborghini V10 valve covers will bolt on to our 2.5l's...since it's "basiclly" the V10 cut in half...anyone know? It would be an interesting mod!

thats a gross overstatement...


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Lambo Cover (stangg172006)*

well odviously de-tuned...


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Lambo Cover (ABAinA1)*

Man, that's a huge favor, but give me some time. I'll pull the valve covers off my wife's lambo...




_Modified by Litneon at 8:51 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

a great man once said "I'd rather torch my nipples off than pay dealership price for Lamborghini parts"


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Lambo Cover (ABAinA1)*

I would love to do this mod ! but the price for lambo parts phffff ots gonna hit home hard


----------



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Lambo Cover (DasBlackHare)*

Is the lambo you guys are talking about a 5.0 Liter V10?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

after looking at some photos of the V10 Lamborghini and comparing them to pictures of the volkswagen 5 cylinder, i'm left a little unsure if it would actually fit the engine. Only way I could imagine this even being tested (price would prohibit just about everyone from "doing it") would be to know someone at a dealer, and let them try on your car, or let you compare the parts in person. Has anyone ever called a dealer to see what the price of the cover would be in the first place?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

lol a lambo valve cover.....i bet it would be alot


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

I was thinking the first step would be taking a VW valve cover gasket to a lambo dealer and matching them up...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ABAinA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAinA1* »_I was thinking the first step would be taking a VW valve cover gasket to a lambo dealer and matching them up...

I hope you got a lambo vin#


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you do know that the lambo is in a V layout and ours are inline right? And just to clarify, your talking about the valve covers not the head right? The part that says lambo on it?


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

yea...just the cover


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_a great man once said "I'd rather torch my nipples off than pay dealership price for Lamborghini parts" 

I borrowed and edited the phrase from Jeremy Clarkson in the first 20 seconds of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkbFbomWLqo


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

it doesnt matter if its a a v10 is just 2 inline 5s.








as you can see there are 2 i5 engines. the lambo vavle cover is ugly. what you want is the intake manifold.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (ABAinA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAinA1* »_I was thinking the first step would be taking a VW valve cover gasket to a lambo dealer and matching them up...

Or you could just go to your local Napa and match them up. I'm sure they'll have one in stock.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Litneon)*

why not just use the cover off an m5 ?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

cause the M5 doesn't have a Lamborghini Head like the Volkswagen I5 does...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

so it would be easier to put a lambo head on my i5 then?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

yes


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

What the 2.5 Realy needs is a Jackson Racing Supercharger replacing the intake manifold. now that would be fun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

go back to honda-tech







, this motor loves *BIG* boost


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

um i know people on honda tech boosting 54 psi............


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

well thats just silly


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

The VW valve covers are basically 2-piece with a lower metal half that incorporates the oil cap and an upper plastic portion that encompasses the PCV system.
Definitely not a direct swap.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Ooh, if I pull my engine cover, will I find a 3/8" Snap-on swivel head ratchet like you did?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Litneon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Litneon* »_
Or you could just go to your local Napa and match them up. I'm sure they'll have one in stock.

you know when I worked for Autozone I tried to do this and the computer laughed at me when I tried to look up lambo parts


----------

